# Oil shortage? who said?



## alleyyooper (Oct 29, 2012)

*
This post brought to you because of a plastic coffee container.*

Remember when we bought stuff in glass jars like Roman Cleanser bleach, peanut butter and jam/jelly and engine oil at the gas station?
Remember when Oil came in a waxed paper can with metal top and bottom and then a thin metal can, gunpowder came in cans and waxed cartons too? Coffee was in waxed bags or tin cans like soups and tomato juice and several other products? Grocerys we packed in a box at smaller stores a many a time and then paper bags. 

All that stuff plus much more has changed with the shortage of oil. It takes oil to make all those shopping bags you see fastened to trees brush and fences as you drive down the road. It takes oil to make those plastic containers of oil, gun powder, coffee containers penut butter jellys/jams we buy and use. Not to mention all the interior of my truck is a oil based product from the dash and moldings to the seats cover and head lining. More and more stuff every day is sold in a plastic wrap, or container of some sort.

Wonder how many barrels of oil we could save if we went back to those containers of old?

I really miss the old metal coffee cans, ones you could put a roll of TP in and pour acholal over to heat the deer blind all day and then some.


 Al


----------



## poorboypaul (Oct 29, 2012)

I always think about all the chemicals we ingest from plastic containers. Tell you not to re-use water bottles because it can harmful. Heard different stories of diet soda getting too hot while bottled up and making people sick. Why couldn't they impregnate glass with plastic so we could have returnable bottles that wouldn't break?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Nov 16, 2012)

..or that sound (and FEEL) of a metal lid on a glass peanut butter or pickle jar..
as you clapped another "light'nin bug" inside it,
on a warm late June evening.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 18, 2012)

I have done some engineering work in both plastic and glass industry and it takes far more energy to make a glass jar than it does the plastic bottle. You can't fathom how much energy it takes to melt glass......The end result is cheaper and more energy efficient (including overall cost which include raw materials) to make plastic bottles.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 19, 2012)

Been so warm here no need to try out my new blind heater. In fact I know guys who butcher their own deer and don't have a big cooler to keep in so have stopped hunting rather than take it some place with a cooler or let it spoil. I've got a big freezer I can put mine in once I skin it. That I can do during the cool night to get it in there.

;D Al


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Waxed paper can. Hell I can remember when they pumped it out of a drum into a quart Mason jar screwed a tin spout on it and sold it that way at gas stations, the ones they sold later got waxed paper stretched over the top of the jar. We used to have lots of neat steel gas cans from what was once five gallon cans of oil.


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 19, 2012)

Why use glass or plastic, we could just go back to drinking from deerskin...


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 19, 2012)

I posted engine oil in the second line of my orginal post.

 Al


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 19, 2012)

All good points to ponder.:confused2:


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 19, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> Been so warm here no need to try out my new blind heater. In fact I know guys who butcher their own deer and don't have a big cooler to keep in so have stopped hunting rather than take it some place with a cooler or let it spoil. I've got a big freezer I can put mine in once I skin it. That I can do during the cool night to get it in there.
> 
> ;D Al



Always neat to hear how it's done in other places. Here, where we have a short cold season, I've killed deer when it was plumb hot. The big freezers aren't unknown here but most folks don't have access to them. Most folks skin as soon as they get home and quarter them up. Then either put the quarters and tenderloin in the home freezer or cut it up immediately and wrap and freeze. We relish cold weather where we can let it hang with the skin on for a few days and age.


----------

